# Round and Oval Frames



## bigjoedo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello,

I have a router circle/oval cutting jig. I want to make round & Oval picture frames. Can anyone give me guide lines how to go about. Are there any links or books about making these?

Cutting the profile of the frame Roman ogee bit for outside of the circle, round over bit for the inside edge. Cutting the rabbit for the glass and cutting the inside circle. Can this be done using a jig? In what order should the routing be done? I am not very good doing free hand routing. I normally do everything on my router table. Thanks for the help.

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Joe

You didn't say what brand of jig you have, but one of the best is the rockler one.
You can make oval frames and round ones so easy and quick.
I have one and I have posted some snapshots of it , see my gallery for some pictures ..

Here's a link to the video 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=17282&TabSelect=Videos
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17282&filter=oval jig

=========



bigjoedo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a router circle/oval cutting jig. I want to make round & Oval picture frames. Can anyone give me guide lines how to go about. Are there any links or books about making these?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice, Bob. Thanks for posting it.

BTW, is that a flat head 60 in the photo?


----------



## bigjoedo (Nov 21, 2007)

Bobj3,

I have the Rockler Jig. I'm not sure how to router the profile and rabbit for the glass. Thanks


Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

You have a sharp eye, yep that's it...a real PITA to change the points on that one 

=======



Gene Howe said:


> Nice, Bob. Thanks for posting it.
> 
> BTW, is that a flat head 60 in the photo?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

use on the outside of the frame to cut it out
Flat Bottom Round Over
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_groove.html

use on the inside of the frame,, in two passes,, one for the backing and one to cut out the oval..
Plunge Cutting Straight Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_plung.html


Or can use a Upcut spiral bit and use your rabbit bit on the router table to finish the back side for the glass and backup board.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_down_anchor


http://www.routerforums.com/67274-post31.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7228-eclipse-jig-how-make-one-4.html

==========



bigjoedo said:


> Bobj3,
> 
> I have the Rockler Jig. I'm not sure how to router the profile and rabbit for the glass. Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Gene
> 
> You have a sharp eye, yep that's it...a real PITA to change the points on that one
> 
> =======


I was too young to work on them, but I watched my dad change a bunch of flat heads in his gas delivery trucks. 
I cut the end of his finger off, too. He was installing a fan belt and I hit the starter button....I wondered about his grin, several years later, when I came in with a "Jointed" thumb.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Gene

Putting the fan belts on was a nasty job, the gen. was right on top and big as a tank it took two hands to pull it up in place or a big pry bar  and your hands are right by the fan belt pulleys ,, O the good days  but it was easy to change oil filter on  LOL


===========



Gene Howe said:


> I was too young to work on them, but I watched my dad change a bunch of flat heads in his gas delivery trucks.
> I cut the end of his finger off, too. He was installing a fan belt and I hit the starter button....I wondered about his grin, several years later, when I came in with a "Jointed" thumb.


----------



## bigjoedo (Nov 21, 2007)

Bobj3,

So I will need special router bits? I have all kinds of bits. Thanks


Bigjoedo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

" special router bits? " well yes and no, it just makes the job easy,,once you cut out the oval/cir. you can put the round it over/OG the edge on it and the same with the back side...with a rabbit bit or strait bit.. 

======



bigjoedo said:


> Bobj3,
> 
> So I will need special router bits? I have all kinds of bits. Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## bigjoedo (Nov 21, 2007)

Bobj3,

I ordered the bits you recommended . Can I make all these cuts using the Rockler Jig? As I mentioned I'm bad with hand routing. Thanks again for the help.


Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Joe

Yes they all can be made/cut with the Rockler jig..it's a great jig, I did rework the one I have so I don't need to screw the jig to the router,helps keep the cord out of the way when you go around and around with the router plus a new little part so I don't need to screw the base part down to the stock to cut out circles...it's easy to make part and I'm not to sure why they don't put one in the kit when they sale it..
If you want to see the rework and the add on part just ask and I will post a snapshot of it.. 



=======



bigjoedo said:


> Bobj3,
> 
> I ordered the bits you recommended . Can I make all these cuts using the Rockler Jig? As I mentioned I'm bad with hand routing. Thanks again for the help.
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

from what i gather you use a template guide like you do on the jig you showed me how to build.? am i wrong?? im just guessing.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd like to see the re-work you did, please.
thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Right on bud

just about to post some snapshots 

======



levon said:


> hello bobj,
> 
> from what i gather you use a template guide like you do on the jig you showed me how to build.? am i wrong?? im just guessing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Gene

Here's some snapshots 

The Rockler is/was bit lame when it came to cutting circles out,,they wanted the user to screw the square plate to the stock then use just one of the slide bolts to work from, many like me don't like all the holes when just one will do the trick or no holes at all with some double sided carpet tape on the little clear plastic part...

The brass guide is a easy rework, if you have your router setup with the 1 1/2" guides it's just a little bit better than the 1" one that comes in most set,,,but that's a easy one to over come with a ring made of plastic or MDF ,,see below,,, the Rockler comes with a 1 1/2" that's just right for the brass guide to drop in and in that way you don't need to screw or unscrew the router to the jig ,just drop the router in and go,,, 

You will also see below some framers points, it makes it very easy to put and keep the backup board in place and it can be removed easy if you want to change out the picture...or replace the glass 

You will aslo see below a drill bit that has been reworked into a center pin,all that's needed to cut off a old drill bit (5/32" ) ,then keep the 2 parts,,put one in the drill doctor and put the point back on it and keep the other part for a center pin when you don't want a hole in the project ... 


I should note *** framer points work great for holding glass in place. no hammer needed to put them in place, less of chance of breaking the glass and you can almost hide all of the point in the wood, so to say not silicone needed to hold the glass in place..  very hard to see the point in the door / picture frame..


=========






Gene Howe said:


> I'd like to see the re-work you did, please.
> thanks!


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice jig bob

getting the 1-1/2" OD template guide was the best $4.80 that I ever spent...it lets you get the extra depth you need when using the profile bits with the plunge router because there is clearance for the collet nut.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

gregW said:


> Nice jig bob
> 
> getting the 1-1/2" OD template guide was the best $4.80 that I ever spent...it lets you get the extra depth you need when using the profile bits with the plunge router because there is clearance for the collet nut.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1


Greg

I wonder how many more have invested $4.80 (nearly 40mm) the actual size does not matter but you have illustrated one of the reasons I have been advocating a large guides size. And to those who may be contemplating purchasing the large guide here are three more good reasons.

(1) A greater variety of cutters can be used.
(2) The 'Swarf' will dissipate more readily preventing the cutter from overheating
(3) The cutter is in view during the operation.

Tom


----------

